# Video - UK Airshow Action!



## Royzee617 (Apr 12, 2005)

Another collection of clips dredged up from my hard drive.... some real treats here.... Red Arrows, Patrouille de France bits you don't usually see on the TV as they perform their arrival run and breaks.

UK Army Lynx defies physics with back flips...

RIAT highlights - Polish Navy plane and the Typhoon pulling the vapour.

To end with another UK jet classic which you'd have to go to South Africa to see airborne (sadly) is the Buccaneer - here we see it at Biggin doing a very low level show... ho ho, only Navy planes can do this!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 12, 2005)

A nice little video there. 
It always amazes me to see helicopters do loops and rolls, whether they're designed for it or not.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Yep, nice vid 8)

I saw A video clip of an Apache doing some pretty extreme manouvers once., was pretty amazing.


----------



## aerogeek005 (Nov 7, 2006)

thank u all guys for these videos


----------



## mostfa (Nov 28, 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

